# DECCW - reptile ballot



## DEC (Mar 1, 2010)

COFFS HARBOUR REPTILE BALLOT


The Department of Environment, Climate Change and Water (DECCW) is offering a number of reptiles for disposal through a ballot. The reptiles will be available for collection from the Department’s Coffs Harbour office. 

The following species have been identified for the Department and are advertised as:

2 Centralian Carpet Pythons (Morelia bredli)
2 Black-headed Pythons (Aspidites melanocephalus)
2 Woma Pythons (Aspidites ramsayi)
7 Jungle Pythons (Morelia spilota cheyni)
2 Eastern Carpet Pythons (Morelia spilota mcdowelli)

Every effort has been made to correctly identify these animals. The Department cannot guarantee the identification of an animal offered though the ballot system.

These animals have been seized during recent law enforcement investigations. 

The Department recommends that a veterinarian check all animals received through the ballot system and a reptile hygiene protocol be followed.

If you wish to be included in the ballot you must register your interest by 9.00 AM Thursday 4th March 2010. Registrations received after this time will not be accepted. You can register your interest by either a faxed message to 02 9585 6401 or an emailed message to [email protected]

Phone inquiries will not be accepted.

Your registration must include the following:

1.	the words DECCW BALLOT in the title of your fax or email
2.	your full name
3.	your address
4.	a prioritised list of the animals you would like to register for
5.	your current NSW Animal Keepers’ Licence number authorising the possession of the animals you have registered for
6.	your contact number between 2.45PM and 3:15PM on Thursday 4th March 2010
7.	NOTE: only one individual animal per licensee can be provided

Any registrations that do not include all of the above will be excluded from the ballot. Licences will be checked before the ballot. Expired licences or licensees whose fauna record books we have not received for 2009 will also be excluded from the ballot.


NB: If you are successful in the ballot you must be available to collect the animal from the Department’s Coffs Harbour office between 1.00PM and 2.00PM on Friday 5th March 2010. If you intend to have someone collect your animal from our Coffs Harbour office on your behalf they must have permission from you IN WRITING. Verbal permission will not be accepted.

If you are successful:

1.	you will be notified by phone between 2.45PM and 3.15PM on Thursday 4th March 2010;
2.	you must collect the animal from the Department’s Coffs Harbour office between 1.00PM and 2.00PM on Friday 5th March 2010. If you are unable to collect your animal during this time it will be forfeited to the next available person; and 
3.	you must bring a hard-shelled lockable container to transport your animal.
4.	the address of the Coffs Harbour office is 32 Marina Drive, Coffs Harbour


----------



## Mrs I (Mar 1, 2010)

Wooh huge ballot !!


----------



## Mrs I (Mar 1, 2010)

Hw long are animals in the DEC hands before they go up for Ballot ??

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-discussion-42/robbed-please-kep-a-eye-out-130920


----------



## Lozza (Mar 1, 2010)

woot a Coffs one


----------



## Mrs I (Mar 1, 2010)

Bump for you people in NSW


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Mar 2, 2010)

if only i had some spare cash for new enclosures.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Mar 2, 2010)

Bump, i cant enter this one


----------



## jacorin (Mar 2, 2010)

woot i can enter this one...but wot sort of lockable container are they talking about???


----------



## Bez84 (Mar 2, 2010)

a click clack


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Mar 2, 2010)

i live in sydney. can i still do the ballot. if i get it, would i have to drive to coffs harbour or meet somewhere? or delivery???


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Mar 2, 2010)

They gave me a conatiner with my mountain dragons in it. Just take one incase. Like a tub or storage container.


----------



## Bushfire (Mar 2, 2010)

No if you can not pick the animal up from Coffs then dont enter


----------



## pythonmum (Mar 2, 2010)

fabregasreptiles said:


> i live in sydney. can i still do the ballot. if i get it, would i have to drive to coffs harbour or meet somewhere? or delivery???


 You have to pick them up with DECCW ballot - usually within a very narrow time frame. When I got my MD, I brought a big pillowcase and a large click-clack. They didn't give me a container. The Sydney crowd thought he was a bit snappy, but he has always been great for me. Maybe they had been handling rodents/birds....


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Mar 2, 2010)

fabregasreptiles said:


> i live in sydney. can i still do the ballot. if i get it, would i have to drive to coffs harbour or meet somewhere? or delivery???



2. you must collect the animal from the Department’s Coffs Harbour office between 1.00PM and 2.00PM on Friday 5th March 2010. If you are unable to collect your animal during this time it will be forfeited to the next available person

...did I miss something?


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Mar 2, 2010)

Coffs is to long of a drive for me... I wonder if there is a female BHP in there


----------



## greeny1 (Mar 2, 2010)

lol, yeah i woner if one of the womas is a female, although i already have enogh animasl to look after, and coffs is still a fair drive for me. ill have to think it over now


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 2, 2010)

Shame I don't live there anymore...I would have been all over this


----------



## jacorin (Mar 2, 2010)

ive put in for it  it also says that you can have someone else pick ur animals up(with written permission)


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Mar 2, 2010)

Anyone wanna pick up a BHP for me? :lol:


----------



## naledge (Mar 2, 2010)

I'd love a free Woma xD

I wish S.A did something like this.


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 2, 2010)

jacorin said:


> ive put in for it  it also says that you can have someone else pick ur animals up(with written permission)


 
Maybe I should have put in for everything and got one of my parents to pick them up then


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Mar 3, 2010)

no free python for me then


----------



## jacorin (Mar 4, 2010)

i got a woma.....wooohhooooooo


----------



## dtulip10 (Mar 4, 2010)

gota love that, free woma, thats awesome jac.


----------



## Bez84 (Mar 4, 2010)

I got the call and now i go get a BHP gotta love that!


----------



## dtulip10 (Mar 4, 2010)

thats good surviver, nothing like free snakes.


----------



## greeny1 (Mar 4, 2010)

damn, i missed out on a bhp


----------



## grizz (Mar 4, 2010)

A mate and I got a jungle each, I got the short straw and a 4 hour drive each way.


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Mar 4, 2010)

dam i always miss out on these threads!!!!!!


----------



## naledge (Mar 4, 2010)

I wonder how hard it would be to get someone in N.S.W to enter the ballot next time for me and win me a reptile for a fee...


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 4, 2010)

naledge said:


> I wonder how hard it would be to get someone in N.S.W to enter the ballot next time for me and win me a reptile for a fee...



I was thinking that too... Although chances are if they did win it they would want full price for the animal as anyone else would be willing to pay, unless they were a friend of yours. I wish they had something like this in Qld!


----------



## pythonmum (Mar 4, 2010)

If they won a reptile for you, they would have to keep it at least 6 months before it could be transferred, than they would have to go for the export permit and you'd have to get an import permit, etc. Just save up and buy yourself the snake you want - much easier!


----------



## snakelady-viper (Mar 4, 2010)

I got a centralian, richard got a black head and barry got a jungle so very pleased dont care about the long drive.


----------



## Bez84 (Mar 4, 2010)

Isnt there a rule or something that a new reptile has to be on your books for a minimum period of time before you can pass it on. 
And are the rules for pythons obtained by these ballots any different?
But yeah it would have to be a good mate to enter for you and not want the snake if you won.


----------



## booboomoomoo (Mar 4, 2010)

now hurstville has a ballot decs must be busy


----------



## Lozza (Mar 5, 2010)

jacorin said:


> i got a woma.....wooohhooooooo



I hate you :cry::lol: I wanted one of those womas!
We finally get a Coffs one and I don't get anything :cry:


----------



## woosang (Mar 5, 2010)

Very jealous!!! I got nothing and was willing to drive!!!! :-(


----------



## JasonL (Mar 5, 2010)

booboomoomoo said:


> now hurstville has a ballot decs must be busy



Well people continue to push their luck with the regs... if DECC had the man power they could have 5 ballots a week


----------



## JasonL (Mar 5, 2010)

jacorin said:


> i got a woma.....wooohhooooooo



Great stuff, best snakes ever and well worth the drive.....


----------



## woosang (Mar 5, 2010)

At the risk of me missing out on a snake... here is the hurstville ballot!
Save me a snake!!!!!


Yvonne

Posted by Wildlife Licensing (Hurstville) on 4-Mar-10 11:40 AM AEST 
To reply to this advertisement email [email protected]

The Department of Environment, Climate Change and Water (DECCW) is offering a number of reptiles for disposal through a ballot. The following species have been identified for the Department and are advertised as:

2 Eastern Small-blotched Python (Antaresia maculosa) (juvenile)
1 Jacky Dragon (Amphibolurus muricatus)
1 Carpet Python (Morelia spilota)
1 Eastern Snake-Necked Turtle (Chelodina longicollis)
1 Saw-shelled turtle (Elseya sp.)
1 Eastern Water Dragon (Physignathus lesueurii) (juvenile)

Every effort has been made to correctly identify these animals. The Department cannot guarantee the identification of an animal offered though the ballot system.

These animals have been seized during recent law enforcement investigations. Some of these animals may have been caught in the wild and their original capture locations are unknown. The return of these animals to the wild is not a responsible conservation option.

The Department recommends that a veterinarian checks all animals received through the ballot system and a reptile hygiene protocol be followed.

If you wish to be included in the ballot you must register your interest by 11.00 AM Monday 8th March 2010. Registrations received after this time will not be accepted. You can register your interest by either a faxed message to 02 9585 6401 or an emailed message to [email protected]

Phone inquiries will not be accepted.

Your registration must include the following:

1.	the words DECCW BALLOT in the title of your fax or email
2.	your full name
3.	your address
4.	a prioritised list of the animals you would like to register for
5.	your current NSW Animal Keepers’ Licence number authorising the possession of the animals you have registered for
6.	your contact number between 12.45PM and 1:15PM on Monday 8th March 2010
7.	NOTE: only one individual animal per licensee can be provided

Any registrations that do not include all of the above will be excluded from the ballot. Licences will be checked before the ballot. Expired licences or licensees whose fauna record books we have not received for 2009 will also be excluded from the ballot.


NB: If you are successful in the ballot you must be available to collect the animal from the Department’s Hurstville office between 2.30PM and 3.30PM on Tuesday 9th March 2010. If you intend to have someone collect the animals from our office on your behalf they must have permission from you IN WRITING. Verbal permission will not be accepted.

If you are successful:

1.	you will be notified by phone between 12.45PM and 1.15PM on Monday 8th March 2010;
2.	you must collect the animal from the Department’s Hurstville office between 2.30PM and 3.30PM on Tuesday 9th March 2010. If you are unable to collect your animal during this time it will be forfeited to the next available person; and 
3.	you must bring a hard-shelled lockable container to transport your animal.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Mar 5, 2010)

shhhh, don't tell everyone! 
I'm in for a mac


----------



## Tayla152girl (Mar 5, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> I was thinking that too... Although chances are if they did win it they would want full price for the animal as anyone else would be willing to pay, unless they were a friend of yours. I wish they had something like this in Qld!


 
Yeah why is it that these ballots are only done in nsw? and if there is one on close to the nsw/qld border can people from qld apply and drive down to if successful?


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 5, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> I was thinking that too... Although chances are if they did win it they would want full price for the animal as anyone else would be willing to pay, unless they were a friend of yours. I wish they had something like this in Qld!


I am with you on that one Dan ......


----------



## JasonL (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah, it's a good system here in NSW, confiscated and "rescued" native reptiles go back to the keepers....


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 5, 2010)

Tayla152girl said:


> Yeah why is it that these ballots are only done in nsw? and if there is one on close to the nsw/qld border can people from qld apply and drive down to if successful?



No, you have to hold a NSW license.


----------



## jacorin (Mar 5, 2010)

yo snake lady...was that you wen i got there??? :O :O :O kooooooool


----------



## jacorin (Mar 5, 2010)

lossa...i'll take a picture and send it to you


----------



## Bez84 (Mar 5, 2010)

So how is everyone finding there new animals, my BHP has attitude but appears to be mostly bluff il soon sort it out 
Overall one of the most stunning BHP ive ever seen


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

can you's post up some pics of what you's all got?


----------



## Bez84 (Mar 5, 2010)

Il wait till someone else post some  i got a mate coming around later to have a look at new snake so will prob take pic then.
I just dont plan to tell him about the attitude, "tame as mate just reach in and grab it quiet as a puppy" lol lol lol


----------



## Bez84 (Mar 5, 2010)

everyone seems to be hiding there new found friends


----------



## grizz (Mar 5, 2010)

The Jungles I have are a bit wired this evening, I have put it down to their rehoming, the weather, a 4 hour car ride oh and cause they're jungles.

might get a pic or 2 tomorrow.


----------



## pythonmum (Mar 5, 2010)

grizz said:


> The Jungles I have are a bit wired this evening, I have put it down to their rehoming, the weather, a 4 hour car ride oh and cause they're jungles.
> 
> might get a pic or 2 tomorrow.


Congrats! Perhaps you can capture a nice photo of them striking at the camera....


----------



## Bez84 (Mar 6, 2010)

bumps


----------



## jacorin (Mar 6, 2010)

hey few...nice to meet ya yesty......how that BHP doin???.....feed my woma earlier.....smashed a weaner rat........its about 1-1.2mts long....my gestamate on its length of 1.5-1.8m was a bit out lolol


----------



## bkevo (Mar 6, 2010)

photos anyone?


----------



## Bez84 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey Jac yeah hes going well, had him probed today and its a male.
Put on a bit of a bluff show but settled down quick after a bit of snake whispering lol heres a pic


----------



## Bez84 (Mar 6, 2010)

I want to see others pics now!


----------



## Layzboy_6294 (Mar 6, 2010)

So, they give these reps away for free from confiscated collections? How does someone get there reptiles confiscated? Also, is there any chance these reptiles are actually stolen?


----------



## snakelady-viper (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi Jac
The blackhead is great FEMALE very gentle she is huge.
The centralian also female good handler also huge.
The jungle placid and yes female
Any pic of your woma yet?
Hope these pics are ok.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

I thought you could only get one snake per person?


----------



## jacorin (Mar 6, 2010)

yeh i took a cpl of pics tonight..they not real good,when i get it out in a cpl of days(just fed it earlier tonight) i'll get sum betterer pics...its bout 1m-1.2m long....want to get it sexed...who do you go to snake_lady?????


----------



## Lozza (Mar 7, 2010)

awwww what a nice woma - damn you jacorin! 

Hmmm my thoughts exactly Josh - it says one animal per licence holder....


----------



## Sel (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow snake lady got 3 snakes??

How does that happen when other people have applied and got nothing? (not having a go at you love  )


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

Farma said:


> I thought you could only get one snake per person?


 


lozza said:


> Hmmm my thoughts exactly Josh - it says one animal per licence holder....


 


MzSel said:


> Wow snake lady got 3 snakes??
> 
> How does that happen when other people have applied and got nothing? (not having a go at you love  )


 



Saw this a few pages back........



snakelady-viper said:


> I got a centralian, richard got a black head and barry got a jungle so very pleased dont care about the long drive.


----------



## pythonmum (Mar 7, 2010)

Great snakes folks, you must be delighted! That male BHP has fantastic colour Bez and Jac's woma looks like some of the RHDs I've seen. Congrats to all winners and thanks for the photos.


----------



## critters reptiles (Mar 7, 2010)

Was worth the ten-hour return trip, scored myself a nice 3yo jungle, unusual temperament for a jungle, doesn't mind being handled at all - bonus!!!


----------



## snakelady-viper (Mar 7, 2010)

No snakelady did not get three snakes 
i picked three up
i got a centralian
the blackhead and jungle belong to other people who could not get time off work


----------



## Bez84 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah he does have nice colours heres a fullshot pic of him.


----------



## jacorin (Mar 7, 2010)

hey critters,nice to meet ya the other day.....sounds like ur happy with ur snakey lol well done


----------



## grizz (Mar 7, 2010)

*Jungle*

The 2 jungles I picked up on Friday.


----------



## Bez84 (Mar 8, 2010)

Love the first jungle, hows there temperment?


----------



## grizz (Mar 8, 2010)

Bez84 said:


> Love the first jungle, hows there temperment?


 
To be honest I have been flat building new enclosures and have tried to give them some quiet time but... the first was a little flighty when she was probed this evening. the second is a little smaller and the probe we had was a little too invasive, it will get its in the next few days.


----------

